# Google Play constant force close?



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. So I have the nightly as of 4/26/12 for the hp touchpad with cm9. I recently updated gapps to 20120422 and so the google play market was updated to 3.5.16. After my touchpad re booted, i attempted to open google play but it forced closed immediately. i erased its cache, data, forced closed it, and disable it but no luck when i tried to open it. it would just immediately force close. i tried re flashing the latest gapps and still no luck. I also erased the regular cache and dalvich cache. I tried to flash an earlier gapps that i saw that other people tried that they made sure it worked for the touchpad. i did this but google play still force closes and the market version is still 3.5.16. im thinking the problem is when the google play market got updated, thats when it started crashing. how do i solve this problem so that google play can work again? thanks anyone!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

aquariumdude said:


> Hi. So I have the nightly as of 4/26/12 for the hp touchpad with cm9. I recently updated gapps to 20120422 and so the google play market was updated to 3.5.16. After my touchpad re booted, i attempted to open google play but it forced closed immediately. i erased its cache, data, forced closed it, and disable it but no luck when i tried to open it. it would just immediately force close. i tried re flashing the latest gapps and still no luck. I also erased the regular cache and dalvich cache. I tried to flash an earlier gapps that i saw that other people tried that they made sure it worked for the touchpad. i did this but google play still force closes and the market version is still 3.5.16. im thinking the problem is when the google play market got updated, thats when it started crashing. how do i solve this problem so that google play can work again? thanks anyone!







Android police link: Don't click on the add just wait for the 5secs and a link will appear.

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23060877489998215

Just incase you need flash help too






Direct links to Adobe Flash Player Download page:

Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.69 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11.1.115.69/install_flash_player_ics.apk

or

Android Flash Player version (11.1.111.64) Android 2.x+, 3.x+ Download:
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11.1.111.64/install_flash_player_pre_ics.apk


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok i will try these two fixes! thank you! I will respond again if I am successful!


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi i just tried the first fix you gave me and it worked! the google play store is working better than ever! thank you so much!


----------



## jojofrankie (Jan 20, 2012)

Option one worked like a charm for me as well. Thanks!


----------



## discovery94 (Sep 4, 2012)

aquariumdude said:


> Hi. So I have the nightly as of 4/26/12 for the hp touchpad with cm9. I recently updated gapps to 20120422 and so the google play market was updated to 3.5.16. After my touchpad re booted, i attempted to open google play but it forced closed immediately. i erased its cache, data, forced closed it, and disable it but no luck when i tried to open it. it would just immediately force close. i tried re flashing the latest gapps and still no luck. I also erased the regular cache and dalvich cache. I tried to flash an earlier gapps that i saw that other people tried that they made sure it worked for the touchpad. i did this but google play still force closes and the market version is still 3.5.16. im thinking the problem is when the google play market got updated, thats when it started crashing. how do i solve this problem so that google play can work again? thanks anyone!


Hello,

I'm running cm10.1 unofficial by milaq. I'm having the same issue. Would this fix (the flashable) work for me as well?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What is the date of the gapps file you installed?

Did you recently install cm 10.1, how did you install it?


----------



## discovery94 (Sep 4, 2012)

-


----------



## discovery94 (Sep 4, 2012)

nevertells said:


> What is the date of the gapps file you installed?
> 
> Did you recently install cm 10.1, how did you install it?


I installed gapps 20130812

Yes I recently installed cm10.1 (build date: 2013-10-07). I did a full wipe, and used ACMEInstaller 3 (for some reason it wasn't installing properly, so i used ACMEInstaller for partitioning and then manually flashed cm10.1 and gapps via CWM)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

discovery94 said:


> I installed gapps 20130812
> 
> Yes I recently installed cm10.1 (build date: 2013-10-07). I did a full wipe, and used ACMEInstaller 3 (for some reason it wasn't installing properly, so i used ACMEInstaller for partitioning and then manually flashed cm10.1 and gapps via CWM)


You should not be having any problems with the Play Store using Milaq's CM10.1 nightlies. I would suggest that you start over. ACMEUninstaller everything and install just Moboot and CWM6(1215 date) using ACME3. Then flash the Rom and Gapps with CWM. There have been some naming issues with ACME3 and doing it this way eliminates that. I have recommended this way to others having problems and it got them going.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The other would be to install the the Play Store APK. For this you will need to have a file explorer installed first.
> 
> Play Store APK Download:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bh6q7o4gn5gu3c9
> ...


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

garux said:


> RolandDeschain79 said:
> 
> 
> > The other would be to install the the Play Store APK. For this you will need to have a file explorer installed first.
> ...


Yep and I have a new video too I would however recommend reflashing your gapps first, thats the regular solution but I can't post a link if I don't know what Rom you're using






Android police link: Don't click on the add just wait for the 5secs and a link will appear.

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23060877489998215

Didn't you have a 64GB Touchpad and sound issues with the newer builds? If so make alogcat and submit it to our talented developers.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yep and I have a new video too I would however recommend reflashing your gapps first, thats the regular solution but I can't post a link if I don't know what Rom you're using
> 
> I am using the Evervolv 3.3.0p1, AOSP 4.3.1 version. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

garux said:


> RolandDeschain79 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and I have a new video too I would however recommend reflashing your gapps first, thats the regular solution but I can't post a link if I don't know what Rom you're using
> ...


No Problem anytime :fox: I'm also updating threads so this is a great time :winkP:

For android 4.3.1 you want to flash this package here 20130813 Happy flashing

Edit: You just reminded me that its Android 4.3.1, not Android 4.3, so I just updated that info,

Cheers


----------

